# Wokingham/Windsor/Fleet/Bracknell and fancy a walk?



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Inspired by the Surrey meet i was wondering if any of you lovely cockapoo owners living in this sort of area fancy a midweek morning walk sometime at The Look Out in Bracknell?


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Can't do weekdays because of work ( it really does get in the way!!) -
up for weekend walks ( my house is opposite the Look out - at the
Cesar's camp end - I'm often found walking Betty up there)


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Nikki,
We'd definitely be up for a weekend walk there. Unfortunately, like Colin, work gets in the way for me too!!!
Weekend afternoons are usually better as Cameron has football in the morning.
Pip X


----------



## Teresa (Jul 6, 2011)

We would be up for a weekend walk....Buzz can't get enough of other Puppies


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes would be up for a meet, I am down by M+S, weekday afternoons or weekends are ok here.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

The Look Out? Not so far at all........been there many times with the kids. We'd love to join you for a weekend walk. Week days are a bit busy at the moment. 

Karen xx


----------



## gemma27 (May 23, 2011)

Parents live in Farnham so if it is a weekend when we are up then we would love to join you all


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks like it's a weekend then , is a sat pm or sun pm. Better or does it depend on weekend?


----------



## VQuaddy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi Nikki, we would be ok for a walk as we are local in Wokingham this is the first time we've done this great idea found out about this Webb site when we met everyone walking their dogs at virgina waters on Sunday so let us know when suits and hopefully meet up with everyone
Thanks
Vernon


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi Nikki ,
We can do pretty much any Saturday or Sunday afternoon during the next few weeks. I think Kipper's Auntie Patsy (Greenleys19) would like to come too!
Pip x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Sat 29 October or Sat 5 November to tire them out before all the noise in the evening... i can do either. If we met in the main car park at 1.30 is that a time that works with kids activities? The more the merrier... and Vernon we are Wokingham as well.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi 

I can do 29th Oct but not 5th Nov.. oh actually need to check both dates..


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

I think at this stage I can do either. 

Karen xx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Yippee!!! We can do either!

Maybe 'Edna' can make it.......I'm sure we'd all like to meet her and have a chat!!!! (I'm sure you've all been following that thread!!)

Looking forward to seeing you all again

Pip X


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

29th is good here, Las Vegas on the 5th!!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> 29th is good here, Las Vegas on the 5th!!!


Blimey, you get about Paul!

Karen xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I may be up for a cockapoo walk ... depends on the date and whats going on xxx


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

It would be lovely to meet you JoJo.
If it's anything like the Surrey meet it'll be fab! Cockapoos, chatting and coffee- what more could we need??!!
X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Count me as a maybe please .. just depends on what is going on ..


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Blimey, you get about Paul!
> 
> Karen xx



It's been a mad year. Looking forward to a quieter one.


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

We can do either, but I'd prefer the 29th if poss. I missed the Surrey meet so am looking
Forward to this one!


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

29th it is then, gosh better get that one in my diary then!!! Meet1.30, car park is huge but as you walk towards the lookout centre theres a wooden kind of shelter/entrance way so meet around there, pm me your mobiles and i will pm back mine...


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Actually just realised daughter is taking hubby to uni open day that day, can anyone make the 30th..
if most cant then happy to stick to 29th


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

29th or 30th is fine for us.
X


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I am still a possible for this meet .. just not 100% sure at the moment.... but would love to come along if I can make it xxx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi there

Any ideas re the date yet for the walk? 29th would be great if still do able
As we have our kids that day & I know they would love to come along too.
If not don't worry, I'm sure they'll always be another walk.


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Just bumping this post up .......do we have a decision yet on a date for this walk? 29th is looking best for us. 

Karen xx


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh i am up for this as i am around next weekend and can do Saturday lunchtime/afternoon. Will be nice to see some other 'poos!! will warn you mine is a bossy madam!! She now puts other dogs in there place completely if they hassle her (we saw a staffie and mastiff type dog yesterday and they rushed up to her, she had her ball in her mouth and was having NONE of it so they backed off!) - so be warned!!!

x


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We can't make it .. but please don't change any arrangements just have lots of cockapoo fun ... I just hope I can make the next one and Picnic will be fully vaccinated so enjoy the next meet too


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Cockapoodledoo said:


> Just bumping this post up .......do we have a decision yet on a date for this walk? 29th is looking best for us.
> 
> Karen xx


Same ? here, I can do either.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi sorry have had fam crisis so not been on

Let's keep the 29th, does 1.30 work? Please confirm below you can come 

I walked there yesterday and found a nice route that was 40 mins brisk walk about an hour done leisurely, a lot of it is a quiet way away from the crowds, there is a short but steepish hill near the start so let me know if a problem for anyone

For those that don't know it the place is busy at weekends so please allow time to find a parking space

As said before meet at what looks like a wooden shelter in front of the lookout building, I will try to be there around 1.15

The lookout have changed their policy on dog poop, they used to say leave it and push it into the undergrowth, now they ask it to be picked up so the paths aren't fouled. But there are only bins at the entrance, however I believe if it's done in the undergrowth it can be left...

There's a coffee shop, great playground etc

If its raining I will still go, if you post below u are coming I will pm you my mobile no so u can text me if u aren't coming on the day...

Currently it's reasonably dry underfoot


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi,
We're coming! Might be just Phoebe, Kipper and I depending on football, otherwise it'll be Cameron and Stu too!

Pip X


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry you've been having a difficult time Nikki. 

We plan to be there in one form or another. If the weather is foul it might just be me and the dogs but if dry enough we'll bring our disabled son in his 3 wheeler. We've been to the Lookout before so know what we are dealing with ....as long as your route does not include styles! 

Karen xx


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Karen if we start the route and it's not suitable we can divert, I will have Steve ( hubby) with me and he knows the area really well, but no stiles x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi Nikki

I should be able to make it too...walked there on Saturday and Sunday
this weekend ( but at the other end) and was blissfully quiet.

Jules B - I hope your Betty will sort my Betty out...she needs putting in
her place


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing you all


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Defo on for this and looking forward to seeing you all!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

colpa110 said:


> Hi Nikki
> 
> I should be able to make it too...walked there on Saturday and Sunday
> this weekend ( but at the other end) and was blissfully quiet.
> ...


Lol, if your Betty gets too much for my Betty she will have no qualms about putting her in her place, she really has become a bossy madam!! I am sure its because she has learned from my dog walkers dogs, as she has mum and son so mum just puts the other dogs in there place and so does my Betty now!!

Am looking forward to seeing the two Betty's together!!


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We will be there.


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks Nikki for organising this and lovely to meet you all today. Betty was bathed as soon as we walked in the door as she was FILTHY!!!! The bath needs scrubbing now to get all the mud out from her!!!!! 

I hope we can all meet again soon. What amused me most was when the other Betty just lay down in the muckiest puddle ever, exactly as Colin predicted!! She looked two tone by the end of the walk!!!

x


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi Jules
Glad to hear shes clean, Ollies just drying off in the crate...Colin's betty, funniest moment on the walk definitely!!! Lovely to meet you x


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks Nikki for arranging today, good fun!

Photos here, straight off the camera. http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o290/freonwarrior/Cockerpoo meet/


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Hi Jules
> Glad to hear shes clean, Ollies just drying off in the crate...Colin's betty, funniest moment on the walk definitely!!! Lovely to meet you x


Betty is wrapped in a blanket to help her dry off as even after hair drying she's still shivering!! She's such a wimp!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Great photo's Paul!! There are some great action shots!!


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Cracking photos Paul. So glad you were there with your camera! I'll be in touch for a copy of one or two. 

What a lovely time we all had. The weather was great and we all have tired 'poos.  Thanks so much for organising this one Nikki. I look forward to the next one. 

Karen xx


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

We all had a great afternoon, our kids haven't stopped talking about it! Margot
Has had her bath & blow dry & is still absolutely shattered. Thanks for organising it, looking forward to the next one


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Great photos Paul - I love the one of Kipper speeding by, I can't believe you managed to catch her! Also love the one of Betty on the puddle- definitely gets the award for 'Best Comedy Moment'!

It was lovely to see you all today, I hope we can all meet up again soon.
Kipper has had a bath, hair wash and blow dry! She was really chilled and particularly seemed to like the hair dryer- I think she was just too exhausted to protest!!

Pip X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Another lovely walk with lovely people, thanks Nikki for organising.
Fab photo's Paul, thanks for posting...Betty too has had a bath a blow dry
and a trim...only just finsihsed...I'm knackered and so is she..

Betty IS clean sometimes.... honest!!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Great pics Paul ............ looks like a good time was had by all - we were at the football - definitely not as relaxing & fun as a cockapoo walk!!!


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Betty has been exhausted since getting home. This is her currently snoozing on my cushions (she never normally sits next to me so i am feeling privileged!!!).


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Love the pic of Betty, being replicated by all our dogs tonight I think
Paul a fantastic set of photos thanks for all the snapping and agree pics of Betty in the puddle are so funny


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

Well aren't I the lazy mummy .......... no bath and blow dry for my two .....far too many other things to do and we're on another doodle walk tomorrow with much water .....so I didn't see the point! Maybe they'll get their pamper tomorrow ....... we'll see. 

Karen xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time. Fantastic pics Paul


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Jessica hates water, does this pic give it away?


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul fabulous pics .. I didn't want them to end .. what a mighty fine collection of poos   

What a fab time you all had .. wonderful


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What great photos. Three cockapoo meets in such a short space of time, how fab is that.

Alas I wasn't at any of them. Now I have serious cockapoo meet withdrawal. I must make a big effort to join in the next one.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> Jessica hates water, does this pic give it away?


Haha!! Jessica looks like she's thinking 'Urghh Kids......SO childish'!!!

Great photo...other caption ideas anyone??!!!

Pip X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I WISH Betty hated water - she is drawn to muddy puddles like a magnet!!


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering if there are any plans for another walk? Ryley's old enough to join in now and all jabbed. I'm in Wokingham, would be lovely for both of us to meet up with you all.


----------



## VQuaddy (Oct 10, 2011)

Hi we also live in Wokingham so let me know when everyone can meet up (weekends best for us) keep us posted


----------



## Greenleys19 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi, were in Fleet and would love to do another walk. Weekends are good, keep us posted.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Good idea- sorry haven't been on in a while...anyone else interested and what weekends look good?


----------



## denise finch (Feb 16, 2012)

*meets near yateley. hants*

Hi just joined the forum just wondered if anyone would like to meet for a walk on a Sunday ?
We have a 6 month cockapoo called Maisy who would love to meet for a play.
Denise


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Yes up for a meet, enjoyed the one at the lookout last year.


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi I also live in Wokingham and would love to meet up for a walk. I have a five month old cockapoo and I'm sure she would love meeting lots of cockapoos. I can do weekdays or weekends .


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

avrildunseath said:


> Hi I also live in Wokingham and would love to meet up for a walk. I have a five month old cockapoo and I'm sure she would love meeting lots of cockapoos. I can do weekdays or weekends .


Hello!

I'm in Wokingham too. Would be lovely to meet up. I mostly walk alone with Ryley, sometimes with friends and their big adult dogs who aren't very tolerant of him leaping all over them. It would be good for him to mix with some other pups. 

I'm having a bit of trouble with recall when we're on 'off lead' walks as he's so desperate to follow other dogs and their owners to carry on playing! 

I work from home so can sometimes do week days as well as weekends if that helps?

Did the walk go ahead yesterday? I missed the posts as I don't seem to get notifications sent through to my email account.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm around most weekends and within walking distance of the Look out..


----------



## jos (Feb 9, 2012)

Ted and i would like to go as well.....
I'm also having problems navigating my way around this forum, apologies to anyone I might have a ppeared to ignored..


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Anyone want to meet in the week at the field at the back of even dons lane and crawl close? It's pretty puppy friendly as there's only two entrances. We are minding 7 mth old Boston at the mo and I'm sure he'd love others to play with as ollie plays a bit less. That shoukd say crail close !!


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Lilies said:


> Anyone want to meet in the week at the field at the back of even dons lane and crawl close? It's pretty puppy friendly as there's only two entrances. We are minding 7 mth old Boston at the mo and I'm sure he'd love others to play with as ollie plays a bit less. That shoukd say crail close !!


I can do tomorrow afternoon (Thurs) from 3 onwards or Fri morn 11ish?


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

I can do Fri around 11, meet in the car park at the end of Reeves Way?
Anyone else welcome to join us...

and lets do a bigger walk at a weekend for those who work, how about this sun the 26 or the 3/4 march? The Lookout worked well last time, although could go somewhere more enclosed if people worried about puppies and off lead and vast woodland


----------



## Green Fairy (Oct 31, 2011)

Lilies said:


> I can do Fri around 11, meet in the car park at the end of Reeves Way?
> Anyone else welcome to join us...
> 
> and lets do a bigger walk at a weekend for those who work, how about this sun the 26 or the 3/4 march? The Lookout worked well last time, although could go somewhere more enclosed if people worried about puppies and off lead and vast woodland


It's other peoples dogs off lead I worry about! 

See you Fri at 11


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Pippa and I would love to join you for a walk on Friday. Is Reeves Way near evendons lane. 
Pippa is going to be like a kid in a sweetie shop when she sees other cockapoos.


----------



## Lilies (Sep 14, 2011)

Green Fairy and Avril i have pmed you with location, Avril parking is best at end of Reeves way which is off eastheath off molly millars or finch road have also pmed with mobile phone no  hope weather is nice


----------



## avrildunseath (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Nikki. Thank you look forward to meeting you both tomorrow. Hopefully the weather will be like today.


----------

